# Most reliable pressure washer on the market



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Having had problems with both the Karcher K4 and Kranzle K7 I wondered what the most reliable unit out there is in your opinion?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Bug Sponge said:


> Having had problems with both the Karcher K4 and Kranzle K7 I wondered what the most reliable unit out there is in your opinion?


Surprised about the problem with Kranzle, you must have been unlucky. What was the problem?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I had a karcher k5.5 (old model)for 8 years plus! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> Surprised about the problem with Kranzle, you must have been unlucky. What was the problem?


I've had a couple of issues. When it's firing it's by far the best unit I've used. Just recently I've had a slight oil leak and my latest issue is the gauge going to 150 bar when I haven't even got the trigger down. Spoken to Kranzle but not sorted it yet. Just frustrating as I only bought it in December.


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

Interpump.

https://cleantec.biz/interpump-tx12-100-240v-industrial-high-pressure-washer.html


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I have used the Karcher K5 for close on 10 years. From Snow-foaming, rinsing, cleaning house windows, patios and anything else that needs to be cleaned! When it finally dies, I will replace it with another Karcher without hesitation - a great piece of kit :buffer:


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Are the K5's suitable for use with a water tank at low pressure? 
I've taken a few K4's back in the past.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Karcher HD


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Had my Karcher K5.700 for over 10 years now.. and it was a refurbed one . My bro in law just got a K4 and it had to be replaced within a day. I get a feeling they don't make them like they used to. 

My next one will be a Kranzle for sure.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Bug Sponge said:


> Are the K5's suitable for use with a water tank at low pressure?
> I've taken a few K4's back in the past.


I have used mine around a mates house with a water-butt to feed the supply using a Karcher suction hose. Obviously zero pressure on that occasion and it coped well.

From what the other guys have said, perhaps the K4 has some problems. My K5 has been great so far and never let me down even with some very tough tasks around the house and garden as well as on the cars


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

LeeH said:


> I had a karcher k5.5 (old model)for 8 years plus!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have heard that the older models were better made than the new ones. I have a 411A that I bought around 2000, its used all day 3 days a week. Works just as well as the day I bought it.

I see this model for sale on Gumtree for coffee money, often tempted to buy one as a back up.

ETA just looked on ebay to see what price they sell for, £10-12 in full working order.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Just to throw in a cheaper option. My little K2 is nearly 10 yers old now. Cost me £40 on karcher outlet and gets used for light work, car each week, patio once a year etc. Still working fine and just gets shoved back in garage after each use


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> Surprised about the problem with Kranzle, you must have been unlucky. What was the problem?


I agree the reason many pro valeters use the kranzle is because there tanks, but even tanks can be stopped and break down. If they were immune to problems they would charge triple what they cost.

Have picked up the phone and spoken to kranzle? Its under warranty:thumb:


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

anything from clarke


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Nilfisk for me, got a 140 version it gets used by friends and family all year round so it has fairly hard life.

Only had to buy 1 o-ring that i lost when giving it a service.

4 years of use so far.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Another Karcher user here K375(?)

12 years with little no maintenance and lots of use. I clean out inlet filter from time to time, but never flush it out - although using DI water i suspect helps.

I did buy a 10m proper rubber/wire hose to replace the crap OEM item.

I shall run it until it stops, then buy another Karcher.


----------



## RedMiniCooper (Sep 21, 2007)

+1 for Nilfisk here, very reliable based on my experience.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Had a few Karcher over the years with the last being a 6.80 and they have all failed.

Got an Nilfisk E145 now and it's the best i've had and still going strong after 4 years

Wouldn't have a Karcher again


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

I should've added 'for use on a daily basis'. 
I've no doubt a K4 would go for a while longer if I only used it once a week!


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

Karcher hd range.. I've got a 5/12c and it's a superb machine highly recommended. All brass fittings etc


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

Bug Sponge said:


> I should've added 'for use on a daily basis'.
> I've no doubt a K4 would go for a while longer if I only used it once a week!


If it's being used on a daily basis, I'd hazard a guess it's for business use? If so, you really should opt for a commercial machine as domestic machines are not covered for business use obviously, so that rules our Karcher K series or Nilfisk models up to the P150 and so on! Then you need to factor in how long it's in use for on a daily basis, my Karcher HD5/11P is a commercial unit, but only rated for use up to an hour a day! Next question is it for mobile or static use?


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes mobile use. For most of my jobs I can use people's taps but for the odd few I use my water tank. The K7 takes the water out the same it would from an outside tap whereas the Karcher would struggle as it's not built for it.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

OP, which one did you go for in the end?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Are the Karchers even serviceable? At least with the Kranzle you can have it repaired/serviced if anything goes wrong. I suspect you've just been unlucky with a faulty one, and that when fixed it'll probably run flawlessly for decades to come if serviced properly.


----------

